

IPad doesn't obey DHCP lease expiration under certain conditions. - mey
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/04/ipad-fails-networking-101-how-to-earn-it-a-passing-grade.ars

======
pg
"41 iPads have been seen and 22 have exhibited the problem, eight to the
degree of having been blocked from further access to the network"

Presumably they all have the same software, so they're not banning machines
that exhibit a problem so much as those whose owners behave a certain way.

------
markm
Can this be patched through a software update?

~~~
mey
It may be a firmware update, but there wouldn't be many technical reasons they
can't correct this. Worst case is that they could shut down their network
stack before going to sleep (what ever you wish to call that mode).

